# As a landlord: Can you draw up your own lease agreement?



## bertson (5 Jun 2009)

Hi;
Is it possible to draw up your own lease agreement?
I would be leasing some farm land, and already have a sample lease agreement from a previous let (I had drawn up by a solicitor).

It costs €150 for the solicitor to draw up the agreement, money saved if I could do it myself

Is there any potiential issue with this?
Thx
B


----------



## rosemartin (5 Jun 2009)

cant see why not, i got letting agent for last tenants and the argeement was basic enough


----------



## murphaph (6 Jun 2009)

If you already have one you feel comfortable with drawn up by a competent individual, then use it and save yourself the 150 quid.


----------



## Padraigb (6 Jun 2009)

It's a fair guess that the one you had drawn up by a solicitor was itself a copy of a previous lease, with only the particulars like names and identification of the property changed. I see no reason why you can't do the same.

[Your local solicitor might take a different view!]


----------



## bertson (8 Jun 2009)

thx lads and lassies


----------



## Curious81 (8 Jun 2009)

The lease I signed for renting a property was hand written by my landlord! Once you have a good template I'm sure its fine.


----------



## coxy123 (14 Sep 2009)

Am also looking at drafting a lease for a perspective tenant. I have found a lease template online and am wondering if I draft myself is it legally binding or if done by a solicitor does it give it more credence?


----------



## murphaph (14 Sep 2009)

Use your own template (so long as it's from an irish website it should be absolutely fine). 

I've seen TERRIBLE leases 'drawn up' by solicitors (just copied from residential agreements) for commercial(!) property so don't believe for one second that a solicitor will automaically draw up a better lease. You know better than anyone the conditions to hand (any special access rights etc.) around your property and can add those to a template as needed. So long as you don't put any crazy stuff in there it'll be fine, but if it's a standard house/apartment just use the respective lease agreement for it and it's fine.


----------



## coxy123 (14 Sep 2009)

Thanks for the response - template is an Irish one, for a residential letting and appears to comply with Tenancies Act 2004.


----------

